# someone help me plz



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking at buying some Ito ss212 wheels to put on my 29.5x10x12 outlaws looking to keep them skinny and don't really know what off set


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i just went with the 5+3 which is factory offset . At least from what im told. I got 8 inch rear and 6 inch front. if you put a wide rear tire on a skinny rim say on the rear , the tire will baloon and be taller than the front. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck finding an 8" wide 12" wheel. 8s are way more common in 14s. Just get a set of 12s with all 5+2 or 4+3 offsets then put whatever you want on them.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Good luck finding an 8" wide 12" wheel. 8s are way more common in 14s. Just get a set of 12s with all 4+3 offsets then put whatever you want on them.


totally missed the " 12 " sorry


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

kawietilldeath said:


> I am looking at buying some Ito ss212 wheels to put on my 29.5x10x12 outlaws looking to keep them skinny and don't really know what off set


If your going with ITP's you really have only 2 choices you can do standard IRS which will be 5+2 or SRA which will be 2+5. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm go 5+2 all the way around I think do you guys know if stock bf wheels will fit a Honda foreman


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Fronts will rear won't because of offset


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

would have to put wheels spacers right?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes with spacers you can make it look normal


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

do you guys know if you can use a regulr tire machine say like at a car dealer to swap tires over to diff rims?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ If it will go down small enough. Some will tell you no, but others will do it and not have any problems. Just depends on the shop, and their machine. Around here I usually end up having to take them to the stealer  hard to find a tire shop that will do them. Most will mount, but none will remove/remount.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

if they are aluminum which most wheels are be carefull b/c if the machine catches the lip of the wheel it will fold it like a tin can i've seen our local shop do it before but as long as the person doing it knows what they are doing they shouldn't have a prob i've had 3 sets done so far with no probs


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

well i work at a hyundai dealer and i want to take my 29.5s off regular aluminum wheels and put them on itp ss212s


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

It'll be a piece of cake


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never had a prob getting any of the tire shops to do it. Walmart did kinda home me a got to hell look when I rolled 4 30-11-14 Backs in to be mounted.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

haha i bet they did it shouldnt be a prob with such a big tire and small rim


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i didnt have any probs with mine but the prob i have seen with atv tires is they are so soft compared to to reg vehical tires so its a lil harder to get them to pop off the wheel they just tend fold in


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

I've heard if you leave a little air in the tire when you go to bust the bead its not so hard


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

kawietilldeath said:


> I've heard if you leave a little air in the tire when you go to bust the bead its not so hard


I generally pull the valve stem first and try to break the tires down, and if I'm troubled by one then I'll throw about 3-5 psi back in the tire and try again, usually does the job. I've been using a manual tire tool that I bought from Harbor Freight several years ago, I bought the optional ATV tire bead breaker for it and I can't tell yall how many hundred tires have been changed with it....it has definitely paid for itself multiple times.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

